# Questrade frequent and random disconnects



## sk3k2k (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I have a Core 2 Duo PC from 2007
1 and now 2 monitors hooked up
Basic PCI NIC card from 2007
500 mbps download from Rogers
AMD 5750 high end video card from 2007
Windows 10 64 bit (legit copy from MS download centre)

Does anyone use Questrade IQ Edge (desktop version)? If yes, do you randomly get disconnected? I've been with them since April 1, 2018 and I get disconnected at least 10 times a day. Questrade nor Rogers can figure this out; from editing Opengl in the registry to replacing the coaxial cable in my wall and changing equipment (modem, computer, laptop) in-between. When I use my laptop at my parent's house, it's fine. And when I use their computer, it's fine. The only thing I can think of is that when I do a CTRL ALT DEL, it says Questrade is 32 bit. But everyone has a 64 bit PC nowadays.

My internet works fine.

I'm about to try Interactive Brokers but they never respond to my emails!

Thank you.

SK in Ottawa


----------



## Brainer (Oct 8, 2015)

I take it Questrade IQ EDGE is a dedicated app?
If it's a trading app, have you asked Questrade whether there are any prerequisites
needed for the app to run properly that are not installed on your machine?
e.g. runtimes or frameworks, such as DotNet or some version of Visual C++ or ??

Have you noticed any particular times or commonalities of what you are doing or
what is happening in the software when you're disconnected?
Any particular activities or times of day?
Hardware in your PC will almost certainly be irrelevant these days, assuming
it's within reason. Core 2 Duo should be.

Also, you may want to check the Windows event logs and the Application even logs in 
Event Viewer to see if there are any reports of app problems or system problems that might 
be precipitating this.

The app should work fine in a 64-bit environment. Have you tried running the compatiblity
checker on the app to see if Windows needs to simulate an older version of Windows for the
app to work properly? What version of Windows is on your parents' computer (since it seems
to work properly there)?



sk3k2k said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a Core 2 Duo PC from 2007
> 1 and now 2 monitors hooked up
> ...


----------

